
MapReduce vs. SQL: It’s Not One or the Other - peter123
http://gigaom.com/2009/04/14/mapreduce-vs-sql-its-not-one-or-the-other/
======
fiaz
I thought MapReduce and SQL were totally separate tools to solve totally
separate problems...

~~~
davidmathers
Yes. The actual paper ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=562324> )
compares MapReduce to parallel relational database management systems, not
"SQL".

Also, if this gets more points than the earlier link to the paper itself I
will be sad.

EDIT: sadness.

~~~
wmf
_Also, if this gets more points than the earlier link to the paper itself I
will be sad._

It's all in the headline. If the paper was titled "Researchers confirm it:
MapReduce doesn't scale" (and it if wasn't a PDF) it would have a much higher
score.

------
neilc
_I’ve heard Google itself uses SQL, MapReduce and/or sharding depending on the
task._

Wow, that's a lot of cluelessness in a single sentence.

------
pedalpete
This was my biggest take-away from Web 2.0 Expo. I thought it was a
replacement database. But the guys at cloudera did an excellent job of
explaining that Hadoop/MapReduce can be used for doing analysis of huge
amounts of data, and prepping that data to be exported in a relational
database.

